# follow up to Kent Rosebay burning biobrick



## mcahill (Oct 18, 2008)

Here are the picures of the Kent fired up last night. I dont know what the low outside temp in eastern Mass. was but she kept the 420 sq. ft. room at around 73 with the cieling fans on reverse. The rest of the house was in the high sixties.  This is a new stove for me this year so I hope to find its optimal efficiency soon.  Its also my first time using "bricks" too. Let me know your input and/or advice on the stove or the brick or both. Thanks. Go Sox!


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice! Looks like a good secondary burn there.

You'll get the best performance from the BioBricks by following the factory recommendations. The burn much longer and evener if they are a tight mass. When places loosely, like one would place logs, they burn hotter and faster. Here's a wiki entry on them:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/BioBricks/


----------



## mcahill (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks. I think I should invest in some gloves to stack the bricks. Once you get the three "starters going its impossible to get them near the back of the stove. My hand is already hairless from last night. If I keep it up I'll have no fingerprints. Hmmmm......... maybe I should carry on without the gloves.


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep, a nice pair of welding gloves would be a good investment. Sounds like you already are starting to look like a woodburner.   Be careful not to bump against those hot edges or the door. It'll scar you before you even know what happened.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 18, 2008)

aussieheat said:
			
		

> My hand is already hairless from last night.



A condition shared by woodburners from October to April.


----------



## mcahill (Oct 18, 2008)

My wife thinks i am more insane than usual. Is that common with woodburners? She tried to start a fire and was unsuccessful. She said it was probably because she didn't stare at it like I do for the first 30 minutes. I laughed my butt off. I am like a deer in high beams.


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2008)

Contact Thomas for a free sample of SuperCedars. They're great for getting a teepee of 3 BioBricks going. Your wife will love them.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/23052/


----------



## davenorthshorema (Oct 18, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Yep, a nice pair of welding gloves would be a good investment. Sounds like you already are starting to look like a woodburner.   Be careful not to bump against those hot edges or the door. It'll scar you before you even know what happened.



I had a nice fire this morning which was my third burn...I have a nice triangular burn mark that is branded.  ouch.  Hmmm welding gloves...I think i still have credit on my home depot gift card.


----------



## InTheRockies (Oct 18, 2008)

Beautiful stove, should keep you warm this winter.  Enjoy!


----------



## SteveT (Oct 18, 2008)

BeGreen is correct that closely stacked BioBricks are the recommended way to get a long stable fire. But I'm having pretty good luck just burning a few at a time, start with a teepee with 3 bricks, and then just toss another one or two on when needed. That will change when I have to burn more towards 24/7 but right now a few hours of fire each evening is keeping the house comfortable.

And yes, GO SOX!


----------



## mcahill (Oct 19, 2008)

they also sell bigger sized bricks for larger stoves. I might try them. Basically comes down to more mass more burn time.


----------



## backpack09 (Oct 20, 2008)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=41054
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/photos/41000-41099/41054.gif


----------



## BioPellet (Oct 28, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Contact Thomas for a free sample of SuperCedars. They're great for getting a teepee of 3 BioBricks going. Your wife will love them.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/23052/



A teepee is three bricks leaning together around a firestarter (LIKE NEWSPAPER) and importantly, a fourth brick laying flat on top........


----------

